# Bringing fish across the US border



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm considering buying a fish online from China but the seller wants to ship to a FedEx facility in the US instead of the YVR airport in BC. Has anyone had any experiences bringing fish across the US border (i.e Point Roberts)?

I'm wondering:


Will the border confiscate or quarantine my fish since it's a live animal?
The fish is valued from $100 to $200. Will the border levy any taxes or duties on the fish? Technically I am purchasing it from China and not the US, but who knows?

Thanks for any insights or comments, I try to be as careful as possible when it comes to traveling or buying across the border.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

If you go to CFIA's website 
Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Automated Import Reference System (Airs)
it looks like the only concern from China is wood packing material if it is ornamental fish you are bringing in


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Don't forget to check with CITE's regarding conservation status and whether permits would be needed or not. One reason I will not be shipping axololt's outside of Canada.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the resources, they're very helpful. Has anyone personally brought fish across the border? Can you share about the experience? Did any unexpected things come up?


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I have brought back a few tropicals from Bellingham in the past with no problems. The only concern that CFIA would have would be escapement which isn't a worry with tropicals. Goldfish and koi may be a different story. I find it really helps if you go through the AIRS website and punch in the appropriate info, print it off and bring it with you to show the customs people at the border. Most of the ones i have run into don't have much of a clue when it comes to this kind of stuff and if you have a printout for them it makes it a lot easier.
Taxes and duties it seems to depend on the individual you run into in the booth and the mood they're in. Seems to be no consistancy. Sometimes they'll send you inside for a $20.00 purchase and others will let you go with a couple of hundred no questions asked.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Be sure it's an
Allowed
Species. And
Be
Sure it's
An
Allowed
Species in USA. You need
More
Paperwork to get fish into USA so not sure why they would go through USA unless it's
Coming in with another shipment. Also alot of fees to import into USA. We
Just have
Taxes .


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome! I will print out the AIRS website instructions. I also found this website from the CFIS:

Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Importation of Pet Aquatic Animals

Goldfish are on the 'Approved' list.  Turns out you're not allowed to import another fish for 90 days after the first one, and you're going to need to have a permit starting in December 2011 (So I better get my goldies ASAP!)


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I've brought tropical fish (Discus) in by car from the Seattle area several times - no problem - no import duties or levies, and no paperwork needed. It will help if your receipt from the seller lists the fish as being farm-raised (not wild-caught) and are for pleasure hobbyist purposes only. If your purchase is around $100. or less, you'll likely be waived right through. If it's over that, you'll likely have to stop, go in, and be required to pay the HST on the purchase. If you're asked why you bought the fish in the U.S. rather than Canada, you can simply tell them the variety is less expensive in the U.S. &/or that the species you got is hard to find in Canada (both of which are certainly correct for Discus.)


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

i just printed out the papers , nice time to bring me back some shrimp = )


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

why cant you get it shipped directly to canada? Might save your self allot of headache.


----------

